# récupérer les photos skype



## jonnana (10 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour, 
j'ai pris une photo de profil sur skype, directement par l'application. J'aimerai bien pouvoir la récupérer, je ne trouve ni comment l'enregistrer ni comment la trouver dans mon disque dur.
Quelqu'un peut m'aider?
Merci 


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !

Il est ici question de Skype, soit d'internet. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau". Et hop !!!


----------

